# Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







* Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!​*
Ich bin ja rein altersmäßig auch nicht mehr taufrisch, wenn ich die Musik meiner Nichten und Neffen höre, frage ich mich auch was schiefgelaufen ist die letzten 20, 30 Jahre, Respekt vor den Älteren haben die eh alle nicht mehr, arbeiten wollen die auch nicht und sind eh nur verhätschelt und die können froh sein die Beine nicht unter meinen Tisch strecken zu müssen .....

--------------------------------------------------
Rückblickend muss ich sagen, wenn ich dran denke, was ich damals meinem Vater mit Jimi Hendrix und Led Zeppelin zugemutet habe, mit meinem Berufswunsch Bluesmusiker und meiner Abneigung gegen Ältere und Autoritäten, dann ..............
--------------------------------------------------

Heute weiss ich, Jugend muss rebellieren, sich selber erfahren und ausprobieren können, und wenn die Jugend Leute in meinem Alter als nichtsblickende, alte autoritäre Säcke mit seltsamen Musikvorlieben sieht, könnt ich nicht mal groß widersprechen. 

*Einen Vorteil hatte ich damals selber als Jugendlicher* (vor > 40 Jahren):
Ich konnte mit 15 in den Angelverein, mir standen alle Vereinsgewässer zur Verfügung, auch und gerade zum alleine Angeln und ausprobieren, die Erwachsenen standen aber immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, wir Jugendlichen angelten ganz normal die Wettangeln der Erwachsenen mit (bei uns waren das 4 Zentner Forellen, die ne Woche vorher reinkamen und wieder rausmussten), der Unterschied war nur die geteilte Wertung (weil die "Alten" sonst eh keine Chance gehabt hätten ;-)) 

Man fuhr als Jugendlicher GEMEINSAM mit den Erwachsenen im Bus mit 40 Mann zum Nachtangeln auf Aal und Waller an die Wörnitz, war also respektiert und wurde eingebunden - und in Ruhe gelassen, bis man was wissen wollte. 

Damals gings auf Rathaus, man holte ohne jede Prüfung den Schein und los gings. 

Man traute den Jugendlichen damals auch noch learning by Doing zu, unterstützte sie aber auch entsprechend. 


*Auch heute vielfach vorbildliche Jugendarbeit!* 
Auch heute gibt es in vielen Vereinen Jugendwarte und Vorstände, deren erfolgreiche Arbeit man einfach daran sehen kann, um wie viel mehr Jugendliche sie haben als Nachbarvereine. 

Sowohl im Forum hier, wie auch bei vielen Recherchen (leider auch wegen Anzeigen von PeTA gegen Kinderangeln wie in Osnabrück z. B. ) und wenn ich unterwegs bin, konnte ich viele wirklich engagierte Menschen kennen lernen, die Kinder und Jugendliche ans Angeln bringen wollen. 

Erfolgreich meist dann, wenns auch zuerst ums Angeln geht dabei. 

---------------------------------------------------​
*Daher: Melden bitte!*
Wenn ihr Vorstände oder Jugendwarte seid, oder wenn ihr solche kennt, die erfolgreiche Jugendarbeit machen, weil sie Kinder und Jugendliche vor allem zuerst mal angeln lassen, dann bitte melden hier! 

Wäre doch schön, wenn wir quer durch die Republik so nen kleinen Führer jugend- und kinderfreundlicher Vereine zusammen bringen könnte, denen zuerst das Angeln am Herzen liegt. 

Daher wäre es auch sinnvoll, die Vereinsadresse oder die URL der Seite eines solchen Vereines gleich mit hier rein zu schreiben.

*ES GIBT VIEL GUTE JUGENDARBEIT IN ANGELVEREINEN!*

Lasst uns das sammeln und loben!​

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Der FV Hannover hat eine große Jugendabteilung und unternimmt sehr viel.

http://www.fvhannover.de/

(Nachteil, man darf erst ab einem bestimmten Alter richtig mit angeln)


Da lobe ich mir die Müritzfischer (kein Verein-so was gibt's bei denen nicht, nur damit man überhaupt angeln darf-einfach Fischereischein vorzeigen-Angelkarte holen los geht's), mein Lütter ist jetzt 6 und kann bis zum 14 Lebensjahr einfach bei mir mit angeln, egal ob Friedfisch oder mit der Spinnrute, ohne zusätzliche Kosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

DANKE.
Wenns geht, bitte immer mit URL der Vereinsseite!

DANKE!


----------



## ghost01 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Unser Verein, ASV „Obernautal“ Brauersdorf e.V. ist im Moment daran eine Jugendgruppe aufzubauen. Wir zahlen den Kurs und die Prüfgebühren für die 14 – 18 Jährigen, und die Aufnahmegebühr gibt es auch nicht mehr. Denke das sollte Anreiz genug sein.
http://asv-obernautal.de/

  Unsere Homepage befindet sich im Neu Aufbau, also im Moment noch mehr als dürftig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Ein Anfang! DANKE !

Was ist mit Angeln lassen zum "anfüttern" ohne gleich Prüfung und den ganzen Driss??

Ich glaube sowas ist echt wichtig. 

Weil so kriegste ja nur die eh schon "überzeugten", wenn die gleich Prüfung machen wollen..


----------



## Hechtbär (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Also wir in unserem Verein:

 ASV Aller-Leine Schwarmstedt e.V.

 haben z.Z. ca. 30 Jugendliche. Das ist für so einen kleinen Verein von 200 Mitgliedern schon recht ordentlich.
 Wir haben vor ein paar Jahren an einer Ferienpassaktion teilgenommen und eine Welle der (anglerischen) Begeisterung damit ausgelöst. Zwischenzeitlich mussten wir dann einen Aufnahmestop verhängen. Nun betreuen 2 Jugendwarte die Jugendlichen und ältere Vereinsmitglieder helfen bei den Jugendterminen mit Enthusiasmus mit, wie sie Zeit haben.
 Ebenso übernehmen spezialisierte Vereinsmitglieder (Ich z.B. im Bereich Spinnfischen) einzelne Jugendtermine, um die weit gefächerten Facetten der Angelei den Jugendliche nahe zu bringen. 

 Grüsse, Erik


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

so wie Du das schilderst, krieg ich das auch vermehrt mit seit Threaderöffnung (Mail, PN, Anrufe):
Das vieles an einzelnen Personen hängt (Jugendwart/Vorstand) und man leider oft strukturell weder in Vereinen noch in Verbänden richtig gut "pro Jugend" aufgestellt ist..

Umso wichtiger, gerade die Arbeit derer heraus zu stellen und zu loben, die sich da (noch) einsetzen und denen ich hiermit *MEINEN VOLLSTEN RESPEKT BEZEUGE!!*


----------



## salmoXXX (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Hallo anglerboard.de, lieber Thomas9904, werte Mitglieder und Gäste,

ich möchte euch den 1. Anglerverein Durlach 1923 e.V. aus Karlsruhe-Durlach und dessen Jugend vorstellen.

Unser Verein ist klein aber fein und wird nächstes Jahr 95 Jahre alt.
Ich bin 2006 als Jugendlicher (16 Jahre alt) den Verein beigetreten und bin heute Gewässerwart, Jugendwart und auch "Website-Verantwortlicher" in meinem Verein. =)

Leider war die Jugendarbeit zu meiner Anfangszeit im Verein nicht so toll wie ich sie mir damals gewünscht hätte und wurde in den letzten 10 Jahren sehr vernachlässig...
Dieser Zustand hat mich immer geärgert und so habe ich es letztes Jahr zusammen mit dem damaligen Jugendwart (der in diesem Jahr aus privaten Gründen pausieren muss) es in die Hand genommen und unsere Jugend neu aufgebaut und organisiert. 

So sind wir als Teil des 1. Anglerverein Durlach 1923 e.V. nun Eigenständig und auch endlich modern geworden! Wir haben unsere Vereins-Website komplett neu gestaltet und eine Facebook-Seite geöffnet (um unseren Verein besser zu präsentieren und alle Mitglieder papierlos zu informieren), eine WhatsApp-Gruppe für die Jungs erstellt (zur Organisation von Anlässen und um sich zum angeln zu verabreden) und uns einen eigenen Namen verpasst. 

Darf ich vorstellen: Die "(H)echt geilen Burschen" =)

Aktuell freuen wir uns über 4 Jugendliche (mit frisch bestandener Fischerprüfung) die bei uns im Verein aktiv angeln, Arbeitsstunden leisten und sich sehr für unseren Verein engagieren.
Wir veranstalten regelmäßig ein gemeinsames Jugendangeln am Oberwaldsee Karlsruhe, machen zusammen Ausflüge zu anderen Gewässern in Baden-Württemberg, helfen beim "Pfinzaktionstag" mit, organisieren den "Jungforellen-Besatz" an der Pfinz, halten bei Reinigungsaktionen unsere Vereinsgewässern sauber und verbringen sehr viel Zeit in der Natur.

Dieses Jahr organisieren wir zum ersten mal eigenständig unser traditionelles Angelspiel auf dem "Durlacher Altstadtfest 2017", das damals von einzelnen Jugendmitgliedern neben dem Fischverkauf stattfand. Da der Fischverkauf aus technischen Gründen leider nicht stattfinden kann und ich es sehr schade finden würde, wenn unser Angelverein nicht dabei wäre, haben meine Jungs und ich beschlossen uns als Jugend auf diesem Fest zu präsentieren. Wir denken es wird gut ankommen.

Bilder von unseren Aktivitäten, Aktionen und Fangerfolgen und weitere Infos zu unserem Verein findet ihr hier: http://www.anglerverein-durlach.de/

Vielen Dank anglerbord.de und Thomas9904 das ihr vor allem den kleinen Angelvereinen solch eine Plattform bietet und zur Verfügung stellt und damit einen wichtigen Teil zu unserer Jugendarbeit leistet.

In diesem Sinne ein dickes Petri an alle! =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

DAS ist mal ne Vorstellung!
DANKE DAFÜR!!


----------



## Siever (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Ich bin auch stellv. Jugendwart beim FVE in Essen (www.fve-online.de). Das Schöne an unserer Gruppe finde ich, dass wir eine integrative Gruppe gebildet haben und junge Erwachsene aus einer Einrichtung für Menschen mit Behinderung mit zu unseren Veranstaltungen nehmen. Da ist man dann zwar noch mehr mit "Schnüren aus den Bäumen friemeln" beschäftigt, aber der Fang eines einzigen Rotauges wird gebührend gefeiert und reicht als Geschichte für mehrere Jahre. Einfach geil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*



> Da ist man dann zwar noch mehr mit "Schnüren aus den Bäumen friemeln" beschäftigt, aber der Fang eines einzigen Rotauges wird gebührend gefeiert und reicht als Geschichte für mehrere Jahre


So sollte das in einem Anglerverein sein! 

Angeln!


----------



## Rotbart (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Die Jugendgruppe des Fischervereins Unterhochstätt besteht aus über 50  Mädel und Buam, das Angeln wird dabei großgeschrieben - allein heuer  finden vier Angel-Zeltlager (eines davon in einem Wallercamp am Po)  statt. 
Schwerpunkt dabei (natürlich): Angeln bis die Ruten knacken und die dazugehörige praktische Ausbildung.

Wir  haben unseren Sitz direkt am Ostufer des Chiemsees und dort auch einen  vereinseigenen Hafen. Unsere Angelgewässer befinden sich im Chiemgau.

Homepage gibts noch keine, ist gerade in Arbeit, daher kann ich nur auf  die Facebookseite verweisen:  

www.facebook.com/fischerverein.unterhochstaett.chiemsee

Dort sind auch einige Impressionen aus der Jugendarbeit zu sehen - und über ein Like freuen wir uns natürlich auch immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Super und danke für Rückmeldung!!!!


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Der FV Hannover hat eine große Jugendabteilung und unternimmt sehr viel.
> 
> http://www.fvhannover.de/
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Der Fischereiverein Hannover hat ca. 480 aktive jugendliche Angler.
Das Betreuer Team ist steht's bemüht viel für und mit der Jugend zu unternehmen. Das beginnt mit einem Zeltlager und endet mit Kutter Touren.
Die Jugendgruppe hat es dank der Größe und den vielen Aktivitäten auch in die Fisch und Fang geschafft,denn Matze Koch hat uns persönlich besucht um darüber zu berichten.
Das Video sehr ihr auf der Homepage. 

http://www.fvhannover.de/fischreiverein_jugendgruppe.html

Ich bin selber Referent für die Fischerprüfung und habe,wenn es denn soweit ist,sehr gut ausgebildete Angler vor mir sitzen.

Der Fischereiverein Hannover unternimmt viel um das Angeln attraktiv zu machen.
Wir haben eine moderne Homepage,eine App,einen You Tube Kanal und sind bei Facebook vertreten. Es wird vieles getan um modern zu sein und somit die jüngeren Interessierten anzuziehen.
Des Weiteren sind wir in und um Hannover bei vielen Veranstaltungen dabei. Dort stellen wir den Verein vor und lassen die Jüngeren auf Gummibärchen angeln. Selbstverständlich dürfen diese dann an einem Jugendtreff Abend bei uns rein schnuppern.
Auch an schulischen Veranstaltung nehmen wir teil.

Ja wir sind ein großer Verein,ca. 4500 Mitglieder mit einen großen Gewässer Pool...das reicht aber noch nicht um Jugendliche zu gewinnen.

Deshalb wird weiter für die Jugend gearbeitet,denn das ist unsere Zukunft.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Sehr gut und danke für die Rückmeldung, Patrick!!


----------



## Markus24 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Hi! Wir wären auch dabei! Wir sind zwar nur ein kleiner Verein aber unsere Jugendarbeit ist deit jahren echt einmalig. Wir führen im Jahr ca. 12 Jugendfischen, treffen uns zum lernen, Knotenbinden und Castingtraining weit mehr als 20 mal. Wir führen ein Jugendnachtangeln durch, ein Ferienprogramm für die Gemeindekinder. Nikolausfeier für die kleinsten Vereinskinder, Fischer machen Schule für Schulklassen. Und unser Highlight ist die Teilnahme am Oberfränkischen Jugendausbildungszeltlager bei dem wir seit Jahrzehnten zu den erfolgreichsten jugendgruppen gehören. Aber vor allem wird bei uns jeder neue Jugendliche integriert und in die Gemeinschaft aufgenommen. Wir sind einfach ein geiler Haufen und ich als Jugendleiter werde nicht nur von meinem Vertreter unterstützt sondern auch vom ganzen Verein. 
Markus Buchberger
1.Jugendleiter
Anglerverein "Rauhe Ebrach" Pettstadt

Unsere Website 
Www.anglerverein-pettstadt.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Super, gerade wenn kleinere Vereine sowas wuppen und zeigen wie es geht!

Danke fürs melden und einstellen!!


----------



## wilhelm (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Mein Angelverein
Sportanglerverein SAV-Erholung-Effeld e.V.
an der Niederländischen Grenze hat meiner Meinung nach eine hervorragende
Jugendarbeit mit begeisterungsfähigen Kindern und Jugendlichen und einem sehr gutem Betreuer Team.siehe auch die entsprechende Internetseite.
http://www.sav-erholung-effeld.de/index.php/unsere-jugend
http://www.sav-erholung-effeld.de/index.php/unsere-jugend/berichte-jugend


Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

schilder mal ein bisschen - klasse, dass doch immer mehr kommen..


----------



## wilhelm (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Da ich ja eigentlich schreibfaul bin habe ich ja die Internetseite so verlinkt das sich jeder ein Bild machen kann.
Aber auch zum Dorf Effeld ist zu sagen das hier es sich um eine funktionierende Dorfgemeinschaft handelt die super Feste feiern kann, wo wirklich alle auch im Angelverein mitziehen.
Die Ausstattung mit Zubehör bei den Treffen der Jugend  schon mehr wie gut.
Aber schau dir die Seite an dann weist du was ich meine .
Das gleiche gilt natürlich für alle Interessierten Forenleser/Mitglieder.
http://www.sav-erholung-effeld.de/index.php/unsere-jugend/berichte-jugend

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Da ich ja eigentlich schreibfaul bin habe ich ja die Internetseite so verlinkt das sich jeder ein Bild machen kann.
> Aber auch zum Dorf Effeld ist zu sagen das hier es sich um eine funktionierende Dorfgemeinschaft handelt die super Feste feiern kann, wo wirklich alle auch im Angelverein mitziehen.
> Die Ausstattung mit Zubehör bei den Treffen der Jugend  schon mehr wie gut.
> Aber schau dir die Seite an dann weist du was ich meine .
> ...


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Hier noch einen gefunden  - praktisches Angeln statt Theoriezwang macht Angler - klasse:
*Karausche und Rotauge beim Angeln in Unterlüß kennengelernt *
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S52...tauge-beim-Angeln-in-Unterluess-kennengelernt


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Nicht nur Vereine, hier wird erklärt warum Angeln auch bei schwierigen Kids so sinnvoll ist - heut vor einem Jahr veröffentlicht:
Angeln verbindet und beruhigt


----------



## Sebastian3110 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Leser, 

Vielen Dank erstmal an Wilhelm für die Erwähnung und Beschreibung in den Posts zuvor. Wir von der Jugendbetreuung sind am Dienstag schon auf diesen Foreneintrag gestoßen, und haben uns bis heute zur Jugendbetreuerversammlung zurückgehalten um die Inhalte abzustimmem. 

Lieber Thomas,
wir, das Jugendbetreuer-Team des Sportangelvereins SAV Erholung Effeld e.V., sind sehr angetan von deiner Idee eines Führers für Vereine mit kinder- und jugendfreundlichen Strukturen. Ich möchte gerne unsere Jugendabteilung hier mit diesem Post genauer vorstellen:

Zur Zeit zählt unser Verein mehr als 500 Mitglieder, darunter etwa 70 Jugendliche.
Für die Jugendarbeit ist eine Gruppe aus 10 ehrenamtlichen "Vollblut"-Jugendbetreuern verantwortlich, die zu einem großartigen Team zusammengewachsen sind und sehr zeitintensiv für den Verein tätig sind.

Unsere Jugendarbeit zeichnet sich durch viele Preise bei Naturschutzwettbewerben, dem Mitwirken von Naturschutzprojekten wie beispielsweise dem Edelkrebsprojekt NRW oder eigenen Projekten wie dem Bau eines Insektenhotels , eines Fledermausparks oder einem Fischlehrfahrt an der Eifelrur aus. 
Durch die Teilnahme und Durchführung solcher Projekte werden die Kinder mit der immer stärker aufkommenen Kritik aus der Gesellschaft gegenüber dem Hobby der Freizeitfischerei konfrontiert und lernen damit umzugehen, sich selber zu hinterfragen und durch ihr eigenes Handeln für ein Umdenken der Kritiker zu sorgen.

Zwei Naturerlebniswochenenden am Vereinssee und Aktionstage am vereinseigenen, nur für die Jugend zum angeln freigegeben Gewässer, sowie Veranstaltungen von den Senioren des Vereins, dem Bezirk und der Verbandsjugend des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes, an denen die Jugendgruppe ebenfalls teilnimmt, machen ein regelmäßiges gemeinsames Angeln möglich. Freundschaften entstehen und die Gemeinschaft wird gestärkt. Die Jugendlichen werden bei allen Veranstaltungen durch Jugenbetreuer betreut, kostenfrei mit Getränken und Lebensmitteln versorgt und bei ihrer Angelei unterstützt. Kooperationen mit Angelfirmen und erfahrenen Anglern sorgen bei vielen Veranstaltungen für die Vermittlung von spannenden und interessanten Inhalten/Fachwissen  zur speziellen Zielfischangelei. Das Castingturnier, Bleie gießen, Montagenbau und Fischarten-Memory sind zu Klassikern bei unseren Veranstaltungen geworden und bereiten allen Kindern große Freude.

Wir schrecken auch nicht davor zurück mit anderen Vereinen zusammen zu arbeiten und haben schon verbandsübergreifend erfolgreich mit anderen Jugendgruppen unsere Jugendcamps gestaltet. 

Gerne suchen wir auch über diesem Weg interessierte Gruppen in NRW und würden uns über neue Kontakte freuen.
Dies gilt besonders für Vereine, denen nur wenige oder gar nur ein Gewässer zur Verfügung steht und die für etwas Abwechslung offen sind. Gerne knüpfen wir neue Kontakte.

Berichte zu den Veranstaltungen, Wettbewerben und Projekten sind auf unserer Vereinshomepage unter folgendem Link zu finden: 
http://www.sav-erholung-effeld.de/index.php/unsere-jugend/berichte-jugend 

Beste Grüße
Sebastian Louis
stellvertretender Jugendwart 
SAV Erholung Effeld e.V.


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Beim WAV in Stuttgart beginnt die jugendfreundlichkeit mit einem halbierten Beitrag für Jugendliche, halber Preis für die Angelkarte ohne Einschränkungen für die Jugendlichen. Jugendmitglieder zahlen keine Aufnahmegebühr und werden wenn sie 2 Jahre aktiv in der Jugendgruppe dabei waren auch ohne Aufnahmegebühr als Mitglieder übernommen.
Die Jugengruppe hat mehrere eigene moderne Zelte. Teilweise wird besonderes Angelgerät vom Verein zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Jugend hat zugriff auf den vVereinseigenen Sprinter und entsprechenden Anhänger  für Transporte wenns  zum Zelten geht, oder wenn es sonst an ein entferntes Vereinsgewässer geht. 
Alle Jugendliche nehmen an einem Jugendprogramm teil das innerhalb 2 Jahren absolviert werden muss. Unter anderem Zielwerfen(keinCasting sondern für die Praxis), Knotenkunde usw. Ein erste Hilfe Kurs, speziell abgestimmt für Verletzungen wie sie beim Angeln vorkommen können ist im Programm. Bootsangeln mit Echolot, Sauerstoffmessung mit GPS um die Stellen in die Gewässerkarte einzutragen, Sicherheitstraining  mit unterschiedlichen Rettungswesten, tragepflicht an allenFließgewässern, auch für Betreuer. Die Rettungswesten werden vom Verein gestellt. Abfischen in der vereinseigenen Fischzucht und ganz viel Angeln. Ach ja, Naturkunde zusätzlich zu den Fischen gibt es auch. Z.B. Fledermausexkursion oder Vogelschau. 
Ca.45 Jugendmitglieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Na guck an, find ich doch toll, dass hier doch immer wieder was kommt. 

Insbesondere an auch Sebastian, der sich dazu extra sogar neu angemeldet hat und sich richtig viel Mühe gegeben!!

Absolut topp!!

Danke euch ALLEN fürs einstellen und WEITER so!!

Insgesamt scheinen aber viele die Arbeit ihrer Vereine für die Jugend nicht für übermäßig gut zu halten...


----------



## wakko (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Hallo Thomas,

durch eure Unterstützung bei der Voting-Aktion kennst du und der ein oder andere User hier uns ja schon 
Ich bin Jugendwart im http://asv-schnellrode.de.  Die Jugendlichen bei uns erhalten mit der Mitgliedschaft einen Erlaubnisschein für alle unsere Gewässer für 1 € pro Monat. Ich gehe mindestens einmal pro Monat mit den Jugendlichen ans Wasser, auf der Fahrt dorthin besprechen wir die "theoretischen" Grundlagen für das Angeln, wie z.B. welche Gegenstände muss ich per Gesetz mitnehmen, welche Tiere können uns am Wasser begegnen, Verhaltensregeln und Infos zu unserem Zielfisch. Das eigentliche Angeln vermittel ich dann am Wasser in der Praxis. Werfen üben wir z.B. mit der Spinnrute, wobei die Jugendlichen sich jeweils zu zweit mit einer Angel abwechseln (jeder fünf Würfe). Für das üben von Knoten habe ich ein dickes Seil im Rucksack, um hier die relevanten Knoten zu zeigen. Die Fragen kommen meist beim Angeln draußen, Fischbestimmungen werden mit jedem gefangenen Fisch gemacht. 

Berichte von unseren Erlebnissen stelle ich auch immer mal wieder auf unsere Homepage, so z. B. vom letzten Wochenende: http://asv-schnellrode.de/2017/06/26/jungangler-machen-fette-beute/. Sowohl mir als auch den Jugendlichen machen solche Erlebnisse richtig Spaß und es ist toll dabei gewesen zu sein, wie die Kinder hier Ihre ersten Aale gefangen haben. 

 Angelgerät für den Einstieg stellen wir den Mitgliedern der Jugendgruppe dank Gerätespenden der Vereinsmitglieder und Bekannter, um den Einstieg so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Topp und DANKE fürs einstellen!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Und dass sich da nicht mehr melden, da soll nachher nur keiner mehr jammern, es würde an Nachwuchs für Vereine fehlen.

Schade......


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Hallo miteinander




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da soll nachher nur keiner mehr jammern, es würde an Nachwuchs für Vereine fehlen.
> .



Ja fehlt denn der Nachwuchs? Wie ist den der bundesweite Trend? Werden die Angler mehr oder weniger? Wer kennt die Zahlen?

In Bayern ist es auf alle Fälle so, dass es mehr organisierte Angler werden. Es gibt im Schnitt keine Nachwuchsprobleme. Ausnahmen vielleicht in strukturschwachen Gebieten. Aber in Summe wächst die Zahl der Angler.

In welchen Bundesländern ist der Trend negativ?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Na gut, dann jammern halt viele Vereine fälschlicherweise über Überalterung und mangelnden Nachwuchs und die Berichte z. B. in den Fundstücken aus der Presse in den Tageszeitungen, die man oft liest, wg. mangelnden Nachwuchs, sind alle falsch.

Dann passt ja alles prima..

Sorry, dann fürs Thema...


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> In Bayern ist es auf alle Fälle so, dass es mehr organisierte Angler werden. Es gibt im Schnitt keine Nachwuchsprobleme. Ausnahmen vielleicht in strukturschwachen Gebieten. Aber in Summe wächst die Zahl der Angler.
> 
> In welchen Bundesländern ist der Trend negativ?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich kann natürliche nicht für ganz Bayern sprechen (obwohl das Thomas wahrscheinlich so sieht ) aber bei uns im Verein hat sich bei den Mitgliederzahlen in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht viel verändert und was ich so noch von anderen Vereinen mitbekomme ist es da (Großraum Nürnberg) ähnlich bis leicht rückläufig.
Sagen wir mal so: anscheinend ist eine gewisse Sättigug eingetreten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kinder- und Jugendfreundliche Vereine gesucht!*

Und ab hier wieder nur noch Ontopic:
Zur Meldung von vereinen mit Topp-Jugendarbeit, damit Jugendliche wissen, wo sie hinkönnen, wenn sie was suchen.. 

danke...


----------

